# [SOLVED] problem compiling hardned kernel

## pigreco

Hi,

I'm trying to compile a hardned kernel on dell server, the operation fail with this message:

```

genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.7.0-hardened for x86...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2013-01-30--12-49-12.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2503:0:

scripts/kconfig/menu.c: In function 'get_symbol_str':

scripts/kconfig/menu.c:561:18: warning: 'jump' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

scripts/kconfig/menu.c:515:19: note: 'jump' was declared here

#

# configuration written to .config

#

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

*         >> Compiling 3.7.0-hardened bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.7.0-hardened modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2503:0:

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c: In function 'get_symbol_str':

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c:561:18: warning: 'jump' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c:515:19: note: 'jump' was declared here

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:297:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_DOCK

*.config:415:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for PCCARD_NONSTATIC

*.config:722:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IP_DCCP_CCID3

*.config:723:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB

*.config:937:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RFKILL_INPUT

*.config:1305:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for PATA_HPT3X3_DMA

*.config:1429:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FIXED_PHY

*.config:1804:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ISDN

*.config:2906:warning: override: reassigning to symbol LOGITECH_FF

*.config:2911:warning: override: reassigning to symbol PANTHERLORD_FF

*.config:2916:warning: override: reassigning to symbol THRUSTMASTER_FF

*.config:2917:warning: override: reassigning to symbol ZEROPLUS_FF

*.config:2931:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_SUPPORT

*.config:2932:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD

*.config:2933:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI

*.config:2934:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI

*.config:2935:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB

*.config:2936:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_DEBUG

*.config:3138:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MMC_RICOH_MMC

*.config:3174:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

*.config:3175:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

*.config:3300:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM

*--

*Memory model

*> 1. Flat Memory (FLATMEM_MANUAL)

*  2. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL)

*choice[1-2]: 1

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] (NEW) Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [65536] (NEW) Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Transparent Hugepage Support (TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Cross Memory Support (CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Enable cleancache driver to cache clean pages if tmem is present (CLEANCACHE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable frontswap to cache swap pages if tmem is present (FRONTSWAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem (HIGHPTE) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  IPMI (ACPI_IPMI) [N/m/?] (NEW)   Processor Aggregator (ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR) [N/m/?] (NEW)   Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

*  Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year (ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR) [0] 0

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

*--

*    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

*  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)

*  choice[1-4?]: 4

*  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    PCI Express Hotplug driver (HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE) [N/m/?] n

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] (NEW)       PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)     PCI Express ASPM control (PCIEASPM) [Y/?] y

*--

*Marvell Bluetooth driver support (BT_MRVL) [N/m/?] (NEW) *

* Wireless

*

*Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] (NEW) y

*  cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*    nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 regulatory debugging (CFG80211_REG_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable powersave by default (CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 DebugFS entries (CFG80211_DEBUGFS) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility (CFG80211_WEXT) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers (LIB80211) [M/y/?] (NEW)   lib80211 debugging messages (LIB80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (MAC80211) [M/n/?] m

*--

*  * Wireless

*  *

*  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] (NEW) y

*    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

*SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [Y/n/?] y

*Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*SCSI Device Handlers (SCSI_DH) [N/m/y/?] n

*OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) *

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   ATA ACPI Support (ATA_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  OCFS2 expensive checks (OCFS2_DEBUG_FS) [N/y/?] n

*Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format (BTRFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [N/y/?] n

*--

*Linked list sorting test (TEST_LIST_SORT) [N/y/?] (NEW) Debug SG table operations (DEBUG_SG) [N/y/?] n

*Debug notifier call chains (DEBUG_NOTIFIERS) [N/y/?] (NEW) Debug credential management (DEBUG_CREDENTIALS) [N/y/?] (NEW) Compile the kernel with frame pointers (FRAME_POINTER) [Y/n/?] y

*Delay each boot printk message by N milliseconds (BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY) [N/y/?] n

*torture tests for RCU (RCU_TORTURE_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Kprobes sanity tests (KPROBES_SANITY_TEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] (NEW) Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] (NEW) Linux Kernel Dump Test Tool Module (LKDTM) [N/m/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Fault-injection framework (FAULT_INJECTION) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function 'yylex1':

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

*--

*                 from /usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/perf_event.h:215,

*                 from include/linux/perf_event.h:25,

*                 from kernel/sys.c:16:

*In function 'copy_to_user',

*    inlined from 'override_release' at kernel/sys.c:1325:21:

*/usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:244:24: warning: call to 'copy_to_user_overflow' declared with attribute warning: copy_to_user() buffer size is not provably correct [enabled by default]

*kernel/sys.c: In function 'sys_setfsuid':

*kernel/sys.c:1030:13: warning: 'new' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*--

*  CC      kernel/power/process.o

*  CC      kernel/power/suspend.o

*  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early-quirks.o

*  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apm_32.o

*  CC      kernel/power/hibernate.o

*arch/x86/kernel/apm_32.c:363:2: warning: #warning deprecated CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE will be deleted in 2012 [-Wcpp]

*--

*  CC      kernel/spinlock.o

*  CC      kernel/uid16.o

*  CC      kernel/module.o

*  CC      mm/shmem.o

*mm/shmem.c: In function 'shmem_fill_super':

*mm/shmem.c:2483:19: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types lacks a cast [enabled by default]

*--

*  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

*  LD      drivers/built-in.o

*  LINK    vmlinux

*  LD      vmlinux.o

*  MODPOST vmlinux.o

*WARNING: modpost: Found 3872 section mismatch(es).

*--

*                 from include/linux/uaccess.h:5,

*                 from include/linux/highmem.h:8,

*                 from include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

*                 from fs/binfmt_misc.c:27:

*/usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h: In function 'parse_command.part.2':

*/usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:272:26: warning: call to 'copy_from_user_overflow' declared with attribute warning: copy_from_user() buffer size is not provably correct [enabled by default]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/aoe/aoechr.o

*  LD [M]  fs/gfs2/gfs2.o

*  CC [M]  fs/hfs/bitmap.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/aoe/aoecmd.o

*  CC [M]  fs/hfs/bfind.o

*drivers/block/aoe/aoecmd.c:271:1: error: conflicting types for 'fhash'

*include/linux/gracl.h:273:1: note: previous definition of 'fhash' was here

*make[2]: *** [drivers/block/aoe/aoecmd.o] Error 1

*make[1]: *** [drivers/block/aoe] Error 2

*make: *** [drivers] Error 2

*--

* Running with options: --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

every suggestion is appreciated,

MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Wed Jan 30, 2013 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pigreco

i have resolved disabling ATA over Ethernet module, task that of it I will not have need

it is possible that there is some bugs in the the kernel source, I do not know

----------

## midway

 *pigreco wrote:*   

> i have resolved disabling ATA over Ethernet module, task that of it I will not have need
> 
> it is possible that there is some bugs in the the kernel source, I do not know

 

genkernel has always worked for me in the past, however, not today. seems like a bug to me.

```

 ~ # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.45

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 3.7.0-hardened for x86...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 3.7.0-hardened bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.7.0-hardened modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

*

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2503:0:

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c: In function 'get_symbol_str':

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c:561:18: warning: 'jump' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c:515:19: note: 'jump' was declared here

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:297:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_DOCK

*.config:415:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for PCCARD_NONSTATIC

*.config:722:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IP_DCCP_CCID3

*.config:723:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB

*.config:937:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RFKILL_INPUT

*.config:1305:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for PATA_HPT3X3_DMA

*.config:1429:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for FIXED_PHY

*.config:1804:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ISDN

*.config:2906:warning: override: reassigning to symbol LOGITECH_FF

*.config:2911:warning: override: reassigning to symbol PANTHERLORD_FF

*.config:2916:warning: override: reassigning to symbol THRUSTMASTER_FF

*.config:2917:warning: override: reassigning to symbol ZEROPLUS_FF

*.config:2931:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_SUPPORT

*.config:2932:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD

*.config:2933:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI

*.config:2934:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI

*.config:2935:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB

*.config:2936:warning: override: reassigning to symbol USB_DEBUG

*.config:3138:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MMC_RICOH_MMC

*.config:3174:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

*.config:3175:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS

*.config:3300:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM

*--

*Memory model

*> 1. Flat Memory (FLATMEM_MANUAL)

*  2. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL)

*choice[1-2]: 1

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] (NEW) Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [65536] (NEW) Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Transparent Hugepage Support (TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Cross Memory Support (CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Enable cleancache driver to cache clean pages if tmem is present (CLEANCACHE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable frontswap to cache swap pages if tmem is present (FRONTSWAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem (HIGHPTE) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  IPMI (ACPI_IPMI) [N/m/?] (NEW)   Processor Aggregator (ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR) [N/m/?] (NEW)   Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

*  Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year (ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR) [0] 0

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

*--

*    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

*  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)

*  choice[1-4?]: 4

*  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    PCI Express Hotplug driver (HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE) [N/m/?] n

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] (NEW)       PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)     PCI Express ASPM control (PCIEASPM) [Y/?] y

*--

*Marvell Bluetooth driver support (BT_MRVL) [N/m/?] (NEW) *

* Wireless

*

*Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] (NEW) y

*  cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*    nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 regulatory debugging (CFG80211_REG_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)     enable powersave by default (CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS) [Y/n/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 DebugFS entries (CFG80211_DEBUGFS) [N/y/?] (NEW)     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility (CFG80211_WEXT) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers (LIB80211) [M/y/?] (NEW)   lib80211 debugging messages (LIB80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (MAC80211) [M/n/?] m

*--

*  * Wireless

*  *

*  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] (NEW) y

*    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

*SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [Y/n/?] y

*Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*SCSI Device Handlers (SCSI_DH) [N/m/y/?] n

*OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) *

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   ATA ACPI Support (ATA_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  OCFS2 expensive checks (OCFS2_DEBUG_FS) [N/y/?] n

*Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format (BTRFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [N/y/?] n

*--

*Linked list sorting test (TEST_LIST_SORT) [N/y/?] (NEW) Debug SG table operations (DEBUG_SG) [N/y/?] n

*Debug notifier call chains (DEBUG_NOTIFIERS) [N/y/?] (NEW) Debug credential management (DEBUG_CREDENTIALS) [N/y/?] (NEW) Compile the kernel with frame pointers (FRAME_POINTER) [Y/n/?] y

*Delay each boot printk message by N milliseconds (BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY) [N/y/?] n

*torture tests for RCU (RCU_TORTURE_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] (NEW) Kprobes sanity tests (KPROBES_SANITY_TEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] (NEW) Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] (NEW) Linux Kernel Dump Test Tool Module (LKDTM) [N/m/y/?] n

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Fault-injection framework (FAULT_INJECTION) [N/y/?] n

*--

*  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2503:0:

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c: In function 'get_symbol_str':

*scripts/kconfig/menu.c:561:18: warning: 'jump' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*--

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

*  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function 'yylex1':

*scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

*--

*                 from /usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/perf_event.h:215,

*                 from include/linux/perf_event.h:25,

*                 from kernel/sys.c:16:

*In function 'copy_to_user',

*    inlined from 'override_release' at kernel/sys.c:1325:21:

*/usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:244:24: warning: call to 'copy_to_user_overflow' declared with attribute warning: copy_to_user() buffer size is not provably correct [enabled by default]

*kernel/sys.c: In function 'sys_setfsuid':

*kernel/sys.c:1030:13: warning: 'new' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]

*--

*  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early-quirks.o

*  LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

*  CC      kernel/power/qos.o

*  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apm_32.o

*  CC      kernel/power/main.o

*arch/x86/kernel/apm_32.c:363:2: warning: #warning deprecated CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE will be deleted in 2012 [-Wcpp]

*--

*  CC      mm/vmscan.o

*  CC      kernel/kallsyms.o

*  CC      kernel/acct.o

*  CC      mm/shmem.o

*mm/shmem.c: In function 'shmem_fill_super':

*mm/shmem.c:2483:19: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types lacks a cast [enabled by default]

*--

*  LD      lib/built-in.o

*  AR      lib/lib.a

*  LINK    vmlinux

*  LD      vmlinux.o

*  MODPOST vmlinux.o

*WARNING: modpost: Found 3864 section mismatch(es).

*--

*                 from include/linux/uaccess.h:5,

*                 from include/linux/highmem.h:8,

*                 from include/linux/pagemap.h:10,

*                 from fs/binfmt_misc.c:27:

*/usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h: In function 'parse_command.part.2':

*/usr/src/linux-3.7.0-hardened/arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess_32.h:272:26: warning: call to 'copy_from_user_overflow' declared with attribute warning: copy_from_user() buffer size is not provably correct [enabled by default]

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/aoe/aoechr.o

*  CC [M]  fs/hfs/btree.o

*  CC [M]  fs/hfs/catalog.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/block/aoe/aoecmd.o

*  CC [M]  fs/hfs/dir.o

*drivers/block/aoe/aoecmd.c:271:1: error: conflicting types for 'fhash'

*include/linux/gracl.h:273:1: note: previous definition of 'fhash' was here

*make[2]: *** [drivers/block/aoe/aoecmd.o] Error 1

*make[1]: *** [drivers/block/aoe] Error 2

*make: *** [drivers] Error 2

*--

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

*

* -- End log... --

*

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

*

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

----------

